# Sample Westside Barbell Template by Mike Ruggeria



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2008)

Sample Westside Barbell Template
Originally passed to me by Mike Ruggeria, some changes made since then.


Monday â?????? Dynamic Effort, Upper Body

Flat Bench: 10 sets, 3 reps (sets under 3 seconds w/50% of one rep max, 3 different grips, 30 to 45 seconds between sets)
Lactic Acid Tolerance Training: High Rep for time or reps. (Inc/Dec/Flat press moves, light weight, usually DB)
Tricep Movement: 60 reps, start with 10-12 reps, as many sets as it takes - one minute between sets
Rear Delt Movement: 2 sets, 8-12 Reps - one minute between sets
Shoulder Movement: (Side or Front Raises) 2 sets, 8-12 Reps - one minute between sets
High Upper Back Movement: 3 sets, 10-12 Reps (Facepulls, reverse bench rows, etc.) one minute between sets
Laying Abs or leg raises


Tuesday â?????? Max Effort, Lower Body

Max Effort Movement: 3-5 sets @ over 85%, 3-1 reps (Work to max, perform exercise two weeks in a row. All exercises can/should be enhanced with bands.)
---Deadlift, Good morning, Squat variations
Hamstring Movement: 4 sets, 5-7 reps (machine or band) Single leg at a time.
Low Back Movement: 3 sets, 5-7 reps (Stiff Legs, Pull Throughs, Hyperextensions)
Upper Back Movement: 3 sets, 5-7 reps. (Rows, DB or BB)
Bicep Movement: 3 sets, 10-15 Reps (Hammer curls, one minute between sets)
Standing Ab work


Thursday â?????? Max Effort, Upper Body (72 hours after Dynamic Effort Upper Body)
Max Effort Movement: 3-5 sets @ over 85%, 3-1 reps (Work to max, perform exercise two weeks in a row. All exercises can/should be enhanced with bands.)
---Board Presses, Floor Presses, Decline/Incline, Reverse Band Presses, Close Grip
ADDED 9/24 = Press Assistance Work - Pin lockouts, Low end partial press, Reverse grip bench, etc. 3 sets, 5-7 reps. 
Tricep Movement: Pick two exercises. 3 sets, 3-7 reps. (2 minutes between sets)
Shoulder Movement: 3 sets, 5-7 reps (Vertical press move)
High Upper Back Movement: 3 sets, 10-12 reps (Facepulls, reverse bench rows, etc.)
Laying Abs or leg raises


Saturday â?????? Dynamic Effort, Lower Body (72 hours after Max Effort Lower Body)

Box Squats: 8-10 sets, 2 reps. Use 50-60% of 1RM. 45 seconds between sets. Box at parallel.
---Optional Speed Deadlifts â?????? 50%, No more than 5 sets, 2 reps. One minute between sets.
Lactic Acid Training: High Rep for time or reps. (Quad work, light weight) one minute between sets
Hamstring Movement: 4 sets, 5-7 reps (machine or band) Single leg at a time. one minute between sets
Lower Back Movement: Same movement as Tuesday but lighter, more reps. one minute between sets
Shrugs: 3 sets, 10-15 reps. As heavy as possible. one minute between sets
Bicep Movement: 3 sets, 10-15 Reps - one minute between sets
Standing Ab work


General Physical Preparedness / Cardio work - Recommended to do GPP work 3 times a week. Sled dragging, tire flipping, farmers walk, high rep Olympic lifts, etc.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 14, 2008)

I found this on another web site, I thought id share it with IM.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2008)

Westside is good shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 15, 2008)

Westside is awesome.


----------

